# Melody Power Amplifier



## tupolev (Feb 29, 2012)

Aquí esta todo lo relacionado con los amplificadores Melody 150w, Melody 200w y Melody 400w, la placa de los drivers es la misma para todos ellos y solo cambia el valor de algún componente, el numero de transistores de potencia y la tensión de alimentación.
Ojo en la versión 400w, los TIP41C y TIP 42C, están girados con respecto a los demás.
Como ya dije en otro post, en la versión de 400w, llevar cuidado con transistores de potencia y verificar que sean originales.
Todos funcionan perfectamente, los armé tiempo atrás y sin problemas.

Post dedicado especialmente, al *Amigo Fogonazo*.

Saludos Cordiales
Tupolev


----------



## nachoti (Feb 29, 2012)

Como siempre, excelentes aportes los tuyos Tupolev!!

Muchas gracias, veré como me va con el de 400W


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 29, 2012)

Realmente esto es una colección de lujo gracias por compartirlo con el foro yo también veré como me va con el de 400w ; y otra vez cuchas gracias


----------



## friends (Mar 2, 2012)

Cumplistes con las tres condiciones ideales de cualquier amante de la Electrònica: "Simple-Bueno y Probado". Muy agradecido. Sin duda a equivocarme a destacado. Felicitaciones. Saludos Friends.


----------



## orenes (Mar 2, 2012)

Tupolev no tendrás el esquema de la fuente de alimentación no??? Es que tengo me estoy volviendo loco, hice las cuentas y necesitaba para los condensadores y me salía 42850uF por rama osea 85700uF en total, no??

Y una duda, el transistor ese que hay en el esquema de los transistores aparte lo has puesto tu porque lo veías conveniente o viene en el esquema y no me he fiajdo bien??
Cuantas son las vueltas dela bobina y que diámetro??
Gracias y saludos


----------



## pacotachuela (Mar 2, 2012)

Como siempre, muy prolijas tus placas... me gustan mucho estos amplificadores, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2012)

tupolev dijo:


> Aquí esta todo lo relacionado con los amplificadores Melody 150w, Melody 200w y Melody 400w, ..........



! ! ! Gracias por la atención amigo Tupolev ¡ ¡ ¡


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 3, 2012)

muchas gracias tupolev muy buenos tus aportes


----------



## crazysound (Mar 4, 2012)

Tupolev, mejor imposible...!!!!


----------



## mark7612 (Mar 6, 2012)

Agracias amigo tupolev  por Proyecto completo


----------



## electronicaeselfuturo (Mar 18, 2012)

colle excelente aporte lo que no entendí mucho fue lo que dices sobre los Tic 41 y 42 respectivamente el la de 400W están volteados, explícate hermano porque no entiendo!!!!!

ademas si tienes una fuente que me aconsejes me ayudarías de mucho, porque no se trata solo de hacerla sino de la alimentación, y me imagino que el consumo debe ser alto..ayudame con el diseño de la fuente para la de 400W...


----------



## 0002 (Mar 18, 2012)

Un aporte muy bueno como siempre, se agradece 

Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD (Abr 1, 2012)

Hola amigo tupolev subo el pcb a modo espejo del amplificador de 400W 
PD: Cuanto por cuanto mide el pcb


----------



## tupolev (Abr 2, 2012)

Hola SERGIOD
mide 96 x 139 exactamente.

saludos


----------



## TECKSOUND (Abr 2, 2012)

Buenas Tades Amigo Tupolev, excelente material, sus grandes aportes y diseños son muy buenos, muchas gracias por compartirlos.

Cordial Saludo TKS.


----------



## SERGIOD (Abr 2, 2012)

tupolev dijo:


> Hola SERGIOD
> mide 96 x 139 exactamente.
> 
> saludos



Gracias Tupolev por aclararlo


----------



## CRU (Abr 5, 2012)

hola Tupolev y amigos del foro. El amplificador melody 400w entrega sus 400w en 8 ohm o 4 ohm?


----------



## armandobautista01 (Abr 6, 2012)

gracias por tu aporte


----------



## Nemesis (Abr 7, 2012)

La melody entrega 400W a 4 ohms solamente. a 8 ohms debe de entregar la mitad solamente aproximadamente. saludos


----------



## halows (May 2, 2016)

electronicaeselfuturo dijo:


> colle excelente aporte lo que no entendí mucho fue lo que dices sobre los Tic 41 y 42 respectivamente el la de 400W están volteados, explícate hermano porque no entiendo!!!!!



yo tampoco entiendo como así estan rotados?


----------



## Quercus (May 2, 2016)

Al cambiar los 2SB/D  por TIP41/2 las patas de los extremos están cambiadas de lugar y para que todo se corresponda sin hacer ningún cambio en el PCB, es solo girar los transistores.


----------

